# Eyeliner! - MAC



## Intrigue (May 16, 2009)

I am so tired of buying eyeliners that don't last, fade away and/or smudge. I haven't tried any products from MAC (I know, weird) but have heard that with eye makeup you can't go wrong with them. So now I'm headed over to MAC but want to know *WHAT'S THE BEST MAC EYELINER?!??*

Also, I like black, what's a nice soft black or DARK DARK brown eyeliner from them? I want one that doesn't smudge or fade away and will last all day long! Thanks girls!!!


----------



## Aprill (May 16, 2009)

Liquidlast liners (or whatever they are called) are good. I use the black funk end on the pencil from the pop blue/blackfunk pencil from the heatherette collection.


----------



## Lajja (May 16, 2009)

I always try different black eyeliners and always go back to MAC's Smolder e/l . I know a lot of people say this smudges a lot on them, but it works pretty good for me! Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On in Zero is pretty awesome too!!!!


----------



## Intrigue (May 16, 2009)

I'm not too much of a liquid eye makeup fan, it can be a bit harsh BUT great to last.

The smolder one is from the Eye Kohl from what I'm seeing on the website and that's the one I was thinking of getting. Does it last?


----------



## bella1342 (May 16, 2009)

The MAC liner I love was LE.. it's called Feline Kohl Power. They'll bring it back again I'm sure... it's been back before.


----------



## Intrigue (May 16, 2009)

Is the regular MAC eye liner good? It's just called eye liner. (Not Powerpoint, Kohl...etc.)


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 16, 2009)

i would go for a black eyeliner, i find the mac brown eyeliners are pretty light almost bronzey in color


----------



## Intrigue (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!

I noticed on this site that MAC is a favorite but nowhere do I really see people saying which of their liners they use.

Mac has these eyeliners: Eye Pencil, Eye Kohl, Technakohl Liner, Powerpoint Eye Pencil, Fluidline, Penultimate Eye Liner, Glitter Eye Liner, Liquidlast Liner and Liquid Eye Liner. Which do you guys use?!


----------



## pinksugar (May 16, 2009)

I absolutely love their fluidlines. Awesome staying power.


----------



## Intrigue (May 16, 2009)

I've heard GREAT things on Fluidline...definitely one of the best gel pencils


----------



## Tyari (May 17, 2009)

The fluidlines, the powerpoints, the liquidlasts, I love them all!!!!


----------



## Intrigue (May 17, 2009)

I want a black one. I'm debating between the Ebony Pencil and the Smolder Kohl one. I heard the smolder smears!? Which of the two is better??? HELP!

Or Engraved Powerpoint!?


----------



## Krystle (May 18, 2009)

If you want a pencil, then I suggest MAC's Powerpoint liner. I currently own "Permaplum" and it does not budge at all. I bought "Permaplum" because black doesn't really look that great on me, and there are just some shadow looks I cannot wear my usual brown liner with. Permaplum looks almost black on me, but without the harshness. I'm very happy with my purchase, and I desperately want to try "Stubborn Brown" next.

PS - Have you tried Loreal's HiP Cream Eyeliner in Brown? It's my favorite brown color and it has lasting power, especially on my waterline. I bought the Loreal HiP Pencil Liner in brown as well, and it sucks -- it's nothing like the cream liner (it's a lighter brown, which I hate, and it smudges like crazy) so don't waste your money thinking they will be the same.


----------



## Intrigue (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Krystle! After reading reviews on other sites and such I was planning on going with the Powerpoint eyeliner and now you've confirmed my decision. What are your features like? Black usually looks good on me but I'm thinking of maybe even trying one of the other colors you mentioned. I have dark dark brown hair and hazel eyes. I might have them try it on me.

No I haven't tried that one from L'Oreal but have heard good things about it as well. I might shop for both tomorrow!






Thanks a lot!

The L'Oreal Hip Cream Eyeliner is compared with MAC's Fluidlines. Awesome!


----------



## Krystle (May 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Intrigue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Krystle! After reading reviews on other sites and such I was planning on going with the Powerpoint eyeliner and now you've confirmed my decision. What are your features like? Black usually looks good on me but I'm thinking of maybe even trying one of the other colors you mentioned. I have dark dark brown hair and hazel eyes. I might have them try it on me. No I haven't tried that one from L'Oreal but have heard good things about it as well. I might shop for both tomorrow!





Thanks a lot!

The L'Oreal Hip Cream Eyeliner is compared with MAC's Fluidlines. Awesome!

My features are listed in my Sig. I am glad I could help. I would definitely recommend that you try whatever you are going to purchase first so as to avoid having to make another trip to return it. The good thing about MAC is that they allow you to return any item you purchase, as long as it's within 30-days. Also, if you purchase the Loreal HiP Cream Eyeliners, I'd wait until there was a BOGO so you could get both the Brown and Black. Make sure you purchase from a drugstore that accepts cosmetics returns (like CVS), just in case.
Good Luck!


----------



## Doya G (May 18, 2009)

go for gel eyeliner. easy to use and dont smudge.

the one i tried and found it the best of all till now are Inglot's ones. amazing. and they have a vareity of colors as well.

Sadly i dont think they are available in the US. Canada i think..


----------



## rozycheeks (May 18, 2009)

There is an eyeliner from MAC which is called eye liner and no fancy name. That one is quite good. The fluidlines are also very good.


----------



## internetchick (May 18, 2009)

I have two technakohl liners and hate them


----------



## cindyks625 (May 19, 2009)

I have the Powerpoint eye pencils and love them! They go on so smooth and stay!


----------



## Intrigue (May 19, 2009)

I got the Powerpoint pencil in Engraved and LOVE IT. The color is black, not gray but not too black either. I tried the Eye Kohl Smolder one and it smeared like crazy. Glad I sticked to the Powerpoint from MAC.

I also got the L'Oreal HiP Cream (Gel) Liner in black and LOVE IT as well. Both last and don't smear or fade from my observations so far. Best eye liners I've used.


----------



## monkeey (Jun 2, 2009)

right now i've been using an eyeliner from walmart.

but i'm thinking of going and buying one from mac :]


----------

